
Microbiome Science Could Bring a Revolution in Medical Care - JSeymourATL
http://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/microbiome-science-could-bring-revolution-medical-care-n710861
======
phren0logy
I'm a psychiatrist, and the interplay between microbiome and behavior is an
incredibly fascinating area of research. Here's to hoping it leads to
something clinically useful sooner rather than later.

~~~
dang
Could you please email us at hn@ycombinator.com so we can give you your
account back?

